# Poor Gorgeous George



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor baby dropped him off at the vets this morning to have the dreaded deed done. I felt so guilty after taking him, have just picked him up from the vets with my friend (Aunty Lynn) now he's asleep on the sofa. I got him one of those inflatable collars so hope it helps him keep away from his bits? May be I should have got him a baby grow but too late now to get one bless him. The vets and nurse's all enjoyed cuddles with my gorgeous one they wanted to keep him haha one of the lady vets has had her eye on him for a while!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww poor George. Hopefully he'll be feeling all better soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I know how you are feeling Diana! I had Minnie spayed today! You feel so awful don't you ! Bet they'll get there  hope your gorgeous George recover quickly


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah hope he's ok I'm sue he's feeling a little sorry for himself , will probably rest, poor mite xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Get well soon gorgeous George!! Tilly will be 6 months old on Thursday, then she's getting booked in 

Lots of cuddles for poorly George  xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Big hugs to George. I am sure he will be up and running in no time. Jake took two days. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor old Gorgeous - hope he rests well and wakes up feeling more comfortable...


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Update - well what a night decided to sleep downstairs with George as did'nt want him jumping off the bed. At bed time put his inflatable collar on 30 mins later he managed to get it off, tried again put on tighter this time, but no managed to get it off again. By this time OH had still not gone off to bed as he said we would have to stay awake all night to watch him? Well tried Harry's old bucket collar, George did'nt like this one either and managed to get it off I don't know how but he did it twice (had lots of experience with these collars and my last boy Bertie could never take it off or Harry)By this time I think it was 1.30am really wanted to sleep and fed up with OH moaning about lack of sleep so managed to send him to bed. Left George with no collar on and he went straight to sleep so did me and Harry, he moved about during the night which is usual for him. Only did a bit of licking but ok, I should get a baby grow but no where local for me to get one? He's not gone off his food at all, and this morning is starting to jump about as poo's do, have had to hide his balls (no pun intended haha) but he wants me to throw it for him but thats a no no for now little monkey. As I write this he is fast asleep at my feet so Im stuck at the moment. I still feel guilty but Im sure he will be fine, his friend Olli was done last week and he full of cheekiness again, in a couple of weeks they will both be running around the field again little monkies. Hi Beth I hope Minnie is doing ok big hugs to her from me and George xx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin was 'done' 11 days ago and we used a t-shirt fastened at the bottom with a few safety pins, it worked very well and deffinately stopped him licking the wound. 
He's been really mardy though and hardly moved for a whole week. We've had to resort to putting his lead on and coaxing out into the garden.
He's back to normal now though running around in the garden playing his favourite game of football.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

The little monkey was doing so well today, took him out for a little walk with Harry late this morning, he had the odd sit down and looked at me as if to say something had hurt him. It was only a short walk but we bumped into a few dogs, George was happy to see his cockapoo friend Oilli who lost his bits last Tuesday his mummy said he has done well and has been playing in the field. So hopefully it won't be long before George is joining him:jumping::jumping:.I think George has been jumping about too much today as this afternoon Harry's brothers Charlie and Sam came around to see him. Charlie who's 10 likes to pinch my seat on the sofa got himself comfortable ready to be fed dog biscuits, Harry did the same along with Sam who's 8 like Harry, they do like an easy life well they did until Gorgeous George can along haha. While we were all happily settled the man came to read the electric and gas:argh::rant:the stupid man what a job it was to let him in with 3 Carin Terriers barking and going mad and a noodle doodle running around behind them :deadhorse:. I bet he thought I was a mad woman??:argh: . Poor George after all the fuss I checked his wound poor baby:baby2: it looked a bit sore so I am now trying to keep him calm as we all know no not easy at the best of times with our poo's. Tried putting on a pair of my large pants on him to see if that would help stop him licking his wound? Doe's anyone think I could bathe the wound with some hibiscrub? but no way was he having that should have took a photo as he looked like a chimp wearing pants I'm sure Harry, Charlie and Sam were doing a doggy laugh. I could just emage them saying to George if only you would keep on the cone of shame you would not have to wear those pants we never did.Any way C and S have gone home and George is asleep and he's pantless all quiet for now peace at last.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly got spayed our vet told us to keep the wound dry. Not sure if it's different for a boy puppy or not. She had the inflatable collar on and a onesie. He never managed to take the collar off it attached with velcro. Glad he seems to be doing better


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Renee I got the inflatable collar for George as I had seen the picture of your Molly wearing one and it looked so much more comfortable than the cone of shame that I have used with my other dogs. I just don't know how he does it but it takes him seconds to get the inflatable collar off!! I made sure with the nurse that we got the right size before we left the vets. So I resorted to the old faithful cone of shame put it on as I prevously did with Harry if anything it was a bit tighter but George some how managed to get it off and was also upset having it on in the first place. Poor baby will just have to watch him will ask vet tomorrow about bathing the wound when he goes for his check up. At least he is still fast to sleep at the moment for now.


----------



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,
Our vet thought cone was too much of a nuisance so left without. Alf didn't seem too sore but prescribed antibiotics at the check-up. Had to hide tablets in balls of cheese!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

George was prescribed antibiotics as well which he has in the morning. Not going to bother any more with the cone or collar just keep an eye on him he's slept most of the afternoon and now he scoffing down his tea. One this is that he has not been off his food at all, not going to take him out for a walk as i think one today was enough. We are all going to go to bed tonight got to get some quality sleep aching all over from sleeping on the sofa.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I only put a cone on Wilf the couple of times I went out. The rest of the time he was fine , he left it alone really x


----------

